# Hi there.



## Skift (Apr 5, 2011)

My name is Lissa (but I go by Skift, Norwegian for "shift"). I used to practice shotokon and tae-kwon-do when I was younger, but I'm really rusty.
I practiced shotokon at Griffin Martial Arts Academy in Griffin, GA, up to a purple belt.

As for my hobbies and such: I love writing, driving or walking around aimlessly, silly things, animals, and music.


----------



## phfman (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome Skift!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome! Ha! I like your avatar there.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 5, 2011)

It is good to have you.
Sean


----------



## Rayban (Apr 5, 2011)

Always good to see a fresh face... Welcome!


----------



## Skift (Apr 5, 2011)

thank you everyone, i hope i can contribute in some way c:


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome Skift!


----------



## Mass (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Skift, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Skift (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you all very much c:


----------



## seasoned (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes indeed, greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Fyn


----------

